
Recruitment to Resignation: My Four Months at Microsoft - mgav
https://42hire.com/recruitment-to-resignation-my-four-months-at-microsoft-41ad863f1591#.7hswstp88
======
CmdrSprinkles
It sounds like he didn't have the best manager, but red flags right off the
bat:

1\. He didn't approach the manager once they got back. He says it wouldn't
have changed anything, but I feel he is VERY wrong. Yeah, the manager dropped
the ball. But the effective first impression was "So this guy has been here
two weeks and doesn't care what he does? Probably on reddit all day..."

2\. Lots of wording makes this guy come across as a "I am hot stuff" kind of
guy. Especially the "he would have inferred had he read my entire email" which
tells me that he didn't say he had found that resource and he instead feels
that he was being talked down to. Also, that his email was too long. The
response to that is to wait five minutes and reply "I just re-read that and
still have questions A, B, and C".

3\. It definitely sounds like a personality mismatch, especially as his
coworkers liked the boss. My experience is that the horrible managers are
horrible to everyone, even if they are playing favorites.

Still, a good read and useful for folk starting a new job

